# Hand reared woodpigeon UK members respond please!



## anneofleaves (Sep 1, 2013)

Blackberries


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will forward your thread to a UK member that can help you.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

I will speak to someone when she gets home, who may or may not be the person Spirit wings referred to. We are in Norfolk and not really very near Ipswich, but in any case, she is probably better placed to advise than I.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It will be best for him go to a rescue centre that has other young woodies being prepared for release so they can leave as a flock. Can you try Ipswich Wildlife Care and Rescue first? If they can't help let me know and we can look for somewhere else.

Telephone* (07706) 229 820


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Do you have transport?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a friend in Maldon in Essex that can help. That is the nearest I can find so far. Will PM you her name and number.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A happy ending to this one, Caroline took her baby to Laura in Maldon and this update was posted on Facebook by Laura today:

"Released 3 hand reared wood pigeons today. One was reared by caroline, two by me. They were all fantastically happy to fly off into the wild."


----------

